# New PC builder not turning on, all red light z370 aorus ultra gaming 2.0 mother board



## Cody123 (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm building my new pc. After putting the cpu, cooler, ram, power and case cable into the motherboard, when I turn it on, there is nothing on the screen but red light all over the mother board. Couldn't find any trouble shooting from the manuals or the internet about red light all over the Mobo. I went to all the checking list trouble shooting from website to make sure all the cables and setup steps are right. I removed the GPU and used single ram just to test it out. I have picture of it below. Please let me know if anyone have any idea. Thank you very much.


----------



## hat (Jul 4, 2018)

Did you use the standoffs, or screw the board directly to the case? That's a common mistake new guys make... not using the standoffs.

Second possibility that comes to mind is a loose cable or something somewhere, but you said you checked all of those already. Remove any other devices as well besides the bare minimum. like those SATA devices, M.2 drive if you have one... just board, CPU, 1 RAM and the power supply.

Next possibility is the mounting pressure of that cooler. Looks like it's mounted by turning 4 screws. The pressure could be _too_ tight, if all else fails, try loosening these up a bit. Too much pressure here can cause the CPU to have bad contact with the board.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 4, 2018)

i would break the system down to most basic , motherboard + CPU + display output. see what codes pop up during boot

standoffs are a good mention, also, make sure the i/o panel cover isnt grounding . gotta rebuild


----------



## looniam (Jul 4, 2018)

i don't see a fan on the cpu cooler . . . ?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 4, 2018)

looniam said:


> i don't see a fan on the cpu cooler . . . ?



there isnt one, but that shouldnt inhibit boot/power up


----------



## looniam (Jul 4, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> there isnt one, but that shouldnt inhibit boot/power up


yeah,  i forgot the low RPM fan error only _shows at post_, doesn't stop it. 

so bread boarding it is, _which i always do before putting anything in a case . (hint to new builders!)_


----------



## Cody123 (Jul 4, 2018)

looniam said:


> i don't see a fan on the cpu cooler . . . ?


Thanks for reply. I put everything (cooler fan, GPU incluced) before but didn't worked so I'm trying to simplify the system to see where is the problem and get everything that is not necessary out of the way.



hat said:


> Did you use the standoffs, or screw the board directly to the case? That's a common mistake new guys make... not using the standoffs.
> 
> Second possibility that comes to mind is a loose cable or something somewhere, but you said you checked all of those already. Remove any other devices as well besides the bare minimum. like those SATA devices, M.2 drive if you have one... just board, CPU, 1 RAM and the power supply.
> 
> Next possibility is the mounting pressure of that cooler. Looks like it's mounted by turning 4 screws. The pressure could be _too_ tight, if all else fails, try loosening these up a bit. Too much pressure here can cause the CPU to have bad contact with the board.



Thanks for reply. Well my case come with these standoffs that are preinstalled. I don't need another standoffs on top of these right? I will try to re-installing the cooler see if that help. Is it possible that there is something wrong with the CPU like I might damage it? How do I test to indicate where the problem it.


----------



## hat (Jul 4, 2018)

Ah, I see. Those are fine and you wouldn't need to install additional standoffs on top of those. As they're pre-installed though, it may be possible there's one in the wrong place somewhere touching something it shouldn't be... not sure if those are removable or permanently a part of the case though. If they're non-removable, they're probably fine... I wouldn't expect a computer case manufacturer to have non removable standoffs that would cause problems when the case has to be compatible with a plethora of motherboards...

It's doubtful there's anything wrong with the CPU. They're pretty tough... it's the last thing I would suspect. It's more likely that the cooler was installed too tight causing something weird to happen that would result in no POST. The screws don't have to be torqued all the way down until they can't possibly turn anymore... just make sure that they're all tightened evenly. Uneven mounting pressure will cause high temps when you do get the system running.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jul 4, 2018)

hi Cody123 -

I have a Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming 9 Extreme mobo in my current build and have ALL the leds set to RED on the mobo.

I can change the colour to what ever I want pre and post system POST (u can set them to change colour at different temperature intervals = to give u a warning) but they are RED to match the rest of the colours in my build.

Therefore, don't be concerned about the mobo led colours at this stage = u need to troubleshoot you boot-up/POST problem first.

regards


----------



## hat (Jul 5, 2018)

Fangio1951 said:


> hi Cody123 -
> 
> I have a Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming 9 Extreme mobo in my current build and have ALL the leds set to RED on the mobo.
> 
> ...



That's actually a good point. To those of us who have been building systems for a while, we might think "okay, it's not booting, but at least it's receiving power". Someone new to the game might think "what's all this red shit??"


----------



## Totally (Jul 5, 2018)

Red is usu the default colors the lights are set.

If the motherboard is not posting try reseating the cpu.


----------



## Cody123 (Jul 5, 2018)

hat said:


> Ah, I see. Those are fine and you wouldn't need to install additional standoffs on top of those. As they're pre-installed though, it may be possible there's one in the wrong place somewhere touching something it shouldn't be... not sure if those are removable or permanently a part of the case though. If they're non-removable, they're probably fine... I wouldn't expect a computer case manufacturer to have non removable standoffs that would cause problems when the case has to be compatible with a plethora of motherboards...
> 
> It's doubtful there's anything wrong with the CPU. They're pretty tough... it's the last thing I would suspect. It's more likely that the cooler was installed too tight causing something weird to happen that would result in no POST. The screws don't have to be torqued all the way down until they can't possibly turn anymore... just make sure that they're all tightened evenly. Uneven mounting pressure will cause high temps when you do get the system running.


Well I tried to reinstall the cooler and make sure it evenly pressure distributed but seem like there is no luck on seeing anything on the screen.



Fangio1951 said:


> hi Cody123 -
> 
> I have a Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming 9 Extreme mobo in my current build and have ALL the leds set to RED on the mobo.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply. Where would I start on trouble shooting boot-up/POST problem? I still try figuring out where is the problem. There is a strange thing that I see. When I turn off the system by long pressing the power button, the fan of the case turned of but not the red light of the mother board. Don't know that would help identify the problem.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 5, 2018)

Somebody mentioned the lack of CPU fan. I forgot to connect it on my most recent build and my machine would not post. It would power on and then very quickly shut down. Plugging in the fan would be my first guess as to why it won't post. Depending on the mobo, that could easily be it. Isn't that a standard protection feature? I'd just hope if my CPU fan died without me knowing it, things wouldn't just run until my CPU self-induced thermal shutdown. If you want to quickly test this, plug one of your case fans into the CPU fan connector.



Cody123 said:


> Thanks for reply. Well my case come with these standoffs that are preinstalled. I don't need another standoffs on top of these right? I will try to re-installing the cooler see if that help. Is it possible that there is something wrong with the CPU like I might damage it? How do I test to indicate where the problem it.


Just watch out with those. A lot of times cases don't come with all of the standoffs installed... ...especially ones that take different form factors. Not all mobos share the same standoff layout. A lot of times a case will come with only the more "universal" ones installed and leave you to install the rest of them. Look closely and make sure there aren't any screws missing. You might need them all for grounding. As @hat mentioned you will also want to make sure the standoffs are all aligned with the holes.

While you're at it make sure none of the screws are overtightened. Don't ask me why, don't ask me how, but this solved a similar problem for me once. New machine couldn't post. All I did was loosen the standoff screws and tighten them back down.

Other thing... ...you said you removed the GPU. Does your processor have integrated graphics?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 5, 2018)

It would definitely help if you filled out your systems specs on your profile page here.


----------



## hat (Jul 5, 2018)

robot zombie said:


> Somebody mentioned the lack of CPU fan. I forgot to connect it on my most recent build and my machine would not post. It would power on and then very quickly shut down. Plugging in the fan would be my first guess as to why it won't post. Depending on the mobo, that could easily be it. Isn't that a standard protection feature? I'd just hope if my CPU fan died without me knowing it, things wouldn't just run until my CPU self-induced thermal shutdown. If you want to quickly test this, plug one of your case fans into the CPU fan connector.
> 
> 
> Just watch out with those. A lot of times cases don't come with all of the standoffs installed... ...especially ones that take different form factors. Not all mobos share the same standoff layout. A lot of times a case will come with only the more "universal" ones installed and leave you to install the rest of them. Look closely and make sure there aren't any screws missing. You might need them all for grounding. As @hat mentioned you will also want to make sure the standoffs are all aligned with the holes.
> ...



He says he's using a Z370 motherboard, so I'd be very surprised if his chip didn't have integrated graphics 

Good point about the CPU fan. I saw it earlier but overlooked it... it's something to try. Did the cooler come with a fan? It probably should have, and you'll probably want to use it anyway... get the fan hooked up and plug it in the board's CPU fan header.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 5, 2018)

hat said:


> He says he's using a Z370 motherboard, so I'd be very surprised if his chip didn't have integrated graphics


Duhhhrrrr. I see what you did there. You caught me having an AMD fanboy moment. 

Though if I wanted an excuse, I could say I thought it was an X370, heh.


----------



## Cody123 (Jul 5, 2018)

Finally my pc finally turned on after done everything you guys suggested. not sure what was really the problem but thanks you all very much for help. hope you all have a wonderful july 4th. Thanks you all once again.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Cody123 said:


> Finally my pc finally turned on after done everything you guys suggested. not sure what was really the problem but thanks you all very much for help. hope you all have a wonderful july 4th. Thanks you all once again.



When building from scratch always install all minimum stuff on motherboard and run it outside the case on a non conductive surface to verify it works, always do a motherboard fitment to ensure that the only standoffs needed are installed in case and all others removed.


----------



## hat (Jul 5, 2018)

Cody123 said:


> Finally my pc finally turned on after done everything you guys suggested. not sure what was really the problem but thanks you all very much for help. hope you all have a wonderful july 4th. Thanks you all once again.



Glad you got it sorted!


----------



## pc_newbie (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi All,
I am doing my first PC build for my son and stuck in a similar problem.  PC Is ON but no boot screen or fans running on the case.

H/w  used:

Motherboard:  Z370 AORUS UG WiFi 
Processor:  Intel i7 8700K
Case: Thermaltake V200 TG RGB 
RAM:  Corsair Vengeance RGB 2 x 8GB
GPU: MSI GEFORCE GTX 1050 Ti
+ Seagate HDD
+ Samsung SSD 

Issues:
1. Redlight on Motherboard and nothing on the screen except a message to insert the boot disc. RAM LEDs are changing colors and GPU fans are running. 

2. I don't have a CPU fan installed. I read from above post that needs to be installed and connected to CPU Fan socket.  Is that required for my configuration?

3. My case came with brass standoffs and used them to screw.  Hope that is not an issue.

4. My case came with an RGB LED Strip (4 pin connector).  I connected the same to motherboard RGBW Led socket.  I believe this will power the fans and LEDs.  Is that right?

Any guidance here is appreciated. 

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## hat (Nov 25, 2018)

The message about inserting the boot disk doesn't necessarily mean there's a fault, but there's a bigger issue: you said you don't have a CPU fan. I hope you're not running the bare CPU with no heatsink at all. That's a very good way to make things go very badly, very quickly.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 25, 2018)

pc_newbie said:


> nothing on the screen except a message to insert the boot disc.



If there was nothing on the screen there would be no message and the screen would still appear to be off.



hat said:


> The message about inserting the boot disk doesn't necessarily mean there's a fault, but there's a bigger issue: you said you don't have a CPU fan. I hope you're not running the bare CPU with no heatsink at all. That's a very good way to make things go very badly, very quickly.



CPUs thermal throttle till they shut off, its been that way since P3 days, Athlon didnt receive this till it was implemented into their mobos to shut down immediately.

First things first, read your motherboard manual to gain an understanding of what all LEDs/display error codes represent, their locations.

Take all necessary parts required to start the motherboard up outside of the case -Power supply, motherboard, cpu, ram, graphics card/igp, keyboard, mouse, monitor. Put motherboard and other parts on a non conductive/non metallic/foil bench/table, elevate motherboard on non metallic/foil box.

Remove processor heatsink, inspect the lga socket for any bent pins, blow out any dust gently using a can duster, DO NOT TOUCH THE LGA SOCKET PINS. Reinsert the cpu correctly with pin 1 aligned, clean heatsink and cpu off. Apply fresh thermal compound to cpu and reattach heatsink. Pull the ram, check pins on ram for tarnish/gummy/dust, clean gently if any found using electronic contact cleaner or at least 70% isopropyl alcohol, blow dust off.

Check ramslots on mobo for cleaness- dust, blow it out, same with pci/pci express slots where gpu goes. Check gpu pcie contact edge, make sure to be gentle and be mindful of the shiny/dull rectangular capacitors-DO NOT KNOCK THEM OFF. Clean using contact cleaner/isopropyl alcohol.

Locate the clear cmos/bios reset jumper (read your motherboard manual) place jumper on right position for bios reset. Pull CMOS battery for 30 minutes, if you have a known good CR2032 battery, put it in.

Hook everything necessary up to get machine to post correctly. Once you do, shut down and hook up your Storage drives.


----------



## pc_newbie (Nov 28, 2018)

Thank you for detailed tips.  I added CPU fan and now I am able to see BIOS screens.


----------

